# Installation eines 'Producktivsystems' SMP, XFS, SAMBA ...

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Server, der bis heute gut läuft. SuSE7.2  SMP-Kernel+LVM+SoftRaid+ReiserFS+Samba

Da ich von Gentoo nach den ersten Tests begeistert bin und auch einen Plattentausch an meinem ACER ALTOS 9100B Server vornehmen muss, habe ich mir so gedacht....  machs mit gentoo 1.2 ?

1. Ich wünsche mir SAMBA mit ACL Support + vieleicht auch Quotas  -nehm ich nun XFS oder ReiserFS

2. welche Kernel-Quellen sind die zuverlässigsten für mein Vorhaben?

3. hat jemand eine Konfiguration, die er mit gutem Gewissen anpreisen kann

4. welche Compilerflags sind zu empfehlen. (2x PIII 550MHz Acer Altos 9100B)

Für Anregungen zum Optimum (auch an Stabilität) bin ich euch Dankbar!

Gruss POM

----------

## mglauche

hi,

  für nen server (web+email) benutz ich immer diese use-flags:

USE="-qt -gtk -gnome -kde -X  sasl xml xml2 dom mysql gif png ssl imap java curl ldap pam flash innodb mmx nls "

für samba mit acl wüde ich noch "acl" hinzufügen ...

Kernel ... normalerweise würde ich für vanilla stimmen, aber für acl ist gentoo-sources mit xfs besser.

----------

## mglauche

noch was -- reiser hat keine acl's ...

----------

## pom

wenn Reiser keine ACL hat könnte man ja als kernel den Original mit XFS nehmen. Oder fehlen mir da eventuell (un)verzichtbare Schmankerln.

Wie steht es auch mit APM  Support oder ACPI im Kernel.

Der gentoo-2.4.18-r7 bringt Kernel Pan... mit  ACPI.

----------

## mglauche

apm/acpi im server ist generell keine so gute idee ..  :Wink: 

XFS ist eigenlich ein ganz gutes FS, besonders im zusammenspiel mit samba ...

----------

